# Achtung Z E C K E N A L A R M !!!



## Geestraider (4. April 2009)

...und es geht schon wieder los

anfang april und ein paar warme tage haben wohl schon gereicht um diese plagegeister hervor zu locken
nach meiner heutigen tour habe ich zufällig zu meinem erstaunen eines dieser mistdinger an meinem bein hängen sehen! nach einer anschliessend genaueren suche fand ich sogar noch eine zweite
die zeiten des sorglosen bikens im unterholz sind vorläufig wohl vorbei
der winter hat halt auch seine vorteile!
also vorsicht, denn eine borreliose kann einem die saison verhageln.
ich wünsche trotzdem noch viel spass beim biken, denn den lass ich mir nicht nehmen


----------



## Balibiker (6. April 2009)

... Dem kann ich nur beipflichten!!!
Nehmt so´nen Zeckenbiss nicht auf die leichte Schulter. Mich hatte vor 2 Jahren eine gebissen. Ich hab´s nicht behandeln lassen. Jetzt habe ich Borreliose. Dadurch fällt das Biken immer schwerer, weil die Gelenke verhärten... Scheiss viecher!!!!

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Audix (6. April 2009)

Oh mann...
Tut mir echt leid für dich Balibiker!
Ich hasse diese schei55 Viecher.
Ich bin viel draussen in der Natur.
Wenn wir nicht Biken oder mit den Mädels spazieren gehen, sind wir irgendwo an der Ostsee Lagerfeurschlafen etc...
Und ich hatte schon minimum 15 Zeckenbisse!
Hab nur zwei behandeln lassen, weil da der Kopf von diesem Drecksviech drin geblieben ist und sich entzündet hat...
Ich denke ich hatte Glück!
Wie drückt sich die Borreliose denn aus?
Gibt es Möglichkeiten zur Heilung, kannst du irgendwas tun?
Ich hoffe für dich, das da was geht!

Also: immer alle schön Kontrolle machen abends beim Duschen!
Klamotten in die Wäsche!
Schwer zugängliche Stellen vom Partner kontrollieren lassen!
Das gibt dem Abend gleich das richtige Motto! 
Und wenn ihr eine zu Hause habt: nicht kaputt drücken und in den Mülleimer, Aschenbecher oder so!
Die stellen sich Tot, stehen wieder auf und schnappen sich euren Hund!
Die Viecher sind sehr robust!
Opfert sie dem Feuergott! ABFACKELN! GNADENLOS!


----------



## Geestraider (6. April 2009)

wenn sich um die bissstelle ein roter kreis bildet ist das ein zeichen für borreliose, aber im zweifel immer zum arzt!!!
kann am anfang leicht mit anitibiotika behandelt werden.

an besten kann man die viecher zwischen zwei fingernägeln zerdrücken


----------



## Balibiker (6. April 2009)

Borreliose im im Anfangsstadium wohl heilbar. Mein Doc sagt, ich habe Stufe 3 - soll heissen, nicht heilbar. Ich hatte letztes Jahr nach der Feststellung 2 Wochen lang täglich ne Infusion bekommen, damit werden Antikörper hergestellt, was ich jetzt halbjährlich kontrollieren (Blutabnehmen) muss. Heilbar ist es aber laut Doc nicht mehr.

Bin vor 2 Jahren noch munter auf dem Bike rumgehopst. Jetzt fühlt es sich in den Kniegelenken leicht steif an, dadurch hab ich das Bike nicht mehr so gut unter kontrolle (Manual, Wheelie). Man will immer - aber man kann nicht - ist ein blödes Gefühl...

So genug gejammert... rauf auf´s Bike!!! 

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## iglg (7. April 2009)

Wenn man sicher sein möchte, ob die Zecke, die einen gebissen hat, mit B.-Erregern infiziert war, kann man die durch den Arzt untersuchen lassen. (Dazu sollte sie natürlich "ganz" bleiben.
Kostet ca. 30 EUR und gibt Gewissheit darüber, ob man mit Antibiotikum angreifen soll. Denn der rote Kreis (Wanderröte) kommt nicht immer und man kann trotzdem infiziert sein.


----------



## de_reu (7. April 2009)

Mein Tipp:
Schienbeinschoner mit Kunststoffschale!
Hatte schon öfter welche, aber noch nie mit den Dingern!

Gruß


----------



## Kono (9. April 2009)

Noch ein kleiner Tipp: *Zeckenkarte*. Wiegt 4 Gramm, kostet keine 2 inner Apotheke und passt in jede Satteltasche. Wenn sich so ein Mistvieh an einem Verbissen hat, kann man es damit







wenigsten schnell und sicher wieder entfernen. Ein weiterer Vorteil dieser Karte bei mir: Seitdem ich sie in der Satteltasche mit durch den Wald spazieren fahre, habe ich keine einzige Zecke mehr aufgelesen.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## Kono (9. April 2009)

Habe mich gerade nochmal bei Wikipedia zum Thema Borreliose schlau gelesen:

Denn die Zecke benÃ¶tigt fÃ¼r die Ãbertragung der Borrelien â anders als bei dem FSME-Virus â einige Zeit. Die Angaben darÃ¼ber schwanken zwischen 6 und 48 Stunden. Fest steht jedoch: Je lÃ¤nger eine borreliendurchseuchte Zecke gesaugt hat, umso hÃ¶her ist das Risiko einer Ãbertragung. Ein Teil der Infektionen erfolgt aber auch durch das unsachgemÃ¤Ãe Entfernen der Zecke, wenn diese gequetscht wird.
Zecken sollten so schnell wie mÃ¶glich entfernt werden. Hierzu bieten sich spezielle Pinzetten an, die vorzugsweise aus Edelstahl gefertigt sein sollten.

Nur so zur Info... Es scheint mir also keine schlechte Idee zu sein, eine Zecke so schnell wie nur irgendwie geht und ohne sie kaputt zu quetschen, zu entfernen.
GruÃ und schÃ¶ne Ostern
Kono


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2009)

hier gibt es Info's über die Verbreitungsgebiete

http://www.zecken.de/index.php?id=498

www.zecken.ch

Gruss
S.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. April 2009)

Was hilft ist Zeckenspray...kanns nur jedem empfehlen der im Wald unterwegs ist.
 ...aber ACHTUNG:

es heißt bei den meisten Produkten, daß es 5-6 Stunden hält. IST FALSCH!

Man sollte alle 2 Stunden nachsprühen damit diese Dre..sviecher fern bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (9. April 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Was hilft ist Zeckenspray...kanns nur jedem empfehlen der im Wald unterwegs ist.
> ...aber ACHTUNG:
> 
> es heißt bei den meisten Produkten, daß es 5-6 Stunden hält. IST FALSCH!
> ...



Wobei wohl nicht jedes vermeintliche Zeckenmittel auch wirklich hilft.
Autan Active hat in mehreren Tests immer gut / als bestes Mittel abgeschnitten. Ich selber benutze es seit zwei Jahren und hatte seitdem nicht einen Zeckenbiss. (ein paarmal vergessen --> zwei Zeckenbisse )
Der Schutz gegen Zecken hält hier wohl vier Stunden.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wobei wohl nicht jedes vermeintliche Zeckenmittel auch wirklich hilft.
> Autan Active hat in mehreren Tests immer gut / als bestes Mittel abgeschnitten. Ich selber benutze es seit zwei Jahren und hatte seitdem nicht einen Zeckenbiss. (ein paarmal vergessen --> zwei Zeckenbisse )
> Der Schutz gegen Zecken hält hier wohl vier Stunden.



Das habe ich auch...allerdings Sprühe ich nach 2 Stunden nach, denn ab dann sinkt die Wirkung anscheinend....


----------



## eifelhexe (6. Juni 2009)

ich weiß nicht warum sich manche so über Zecken aufregen.Gegen Borreliose kann man eh nicht impfen.Die Impfung die gegen Gehirnhautentzündung helfen soll, kann gravierende Nebenwirkungen haben , auf die die Hersteller selten hinweisen.Wobei diese Impfung immer schön geredet wird.Zumal Die Gefahr daran zu erkranken  geringer als man versucht einem weiß zu machen. 
Drum sollte man sich jeden Tag auf solche Viecher untersuchen.Wobei man eigentlich immer merkt ob man gebissen worden ist.Hält man die Bissstelle im Auge,kann nix schief gehen.Bei kreisrunde Rötungen muß man halt zu Doc.
Über die Nebenwirkungen von Mittelchen die Zecken und Co fern halten sollen,wer kennt denn die?


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (6. Juni 2009)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> Hält man die Bissstelle im Auge,kann nix schief gehen.Bei kreisrunde Rötungen muß man halt zu Doc.


Wäre schön, wenn es so einfach wäre. Ist es aber leider nicht. Eine Borelliose kann man sich auch eingefangen haben, ohne es an der Rötung zu erkennen. Die Wanderröte kommt nicht bei jedem. Das sind dann die Fälle, in denen Borelliose viel zu spät erkannt und dann meist auch falsch behandelt wird, weil man die Ursache Zecke gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm hat.


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Juni 2009)

besorgt euch bei ebay insektenschutzmittel vom bund. was besseres gibts nicht gegen waldgetier.


----------



## Stemmel (7. Juni 2009)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht warum sich manche so über Zecken aufregen.Gegen Borreliose kann man eh nicht impfen.Die Impfung die gegen Gehirnhautentzündung helfen soll, *kann* gravierende Nebenwirkungen haben , auf die die Hersteller selten hinweisen.Wobei diese Impfung immer schön geredet wird.Zumal Die Gefahr daran zu erkranken  geringer als man versucht einem weiß zu machen.
> Drum sollte man sich jeden Tag auf solche Viecher untersuchen.Wobei man eigentlich immer merkt ob man gebissen worden ist.Hält man die Bissstelle im Auge,kann nix schief gehen.Bei kreisrunde Rötungen muß man halt zu Doc.
> Über die Nebenwirkungen von Mittelchen die Zecken und Co fern halten sollen,wer kennt denn die?



Wir haben uns aufgrund unseres Urlaubes in Bayern vor drei Jahren gegen FSME impfen lassen und keinerlei Nebenwirkungen bemerkt. Und: jede Einnahme von Medis bzw. Impfung *KANN* Nebenwirkungen haben. Musste gerade zwei Wochen Antibiotika nehmen, da wird einem ja schlecht, wenn man den Beipackzettel (länger als der Wahlzettel zur Europawahl) liest. Alles KANN, nix MUSS. 

Richtig: Gegen Borreliose gibt es keine Impfung. Deshalb hilft da nur 'absuchen und entfernen', und das möglichst schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifelhexe (7. Juni 2009)

@stemmel dann les dich mal beim Robert koch Institut durch, was dort über FSME steht und den Nebenwirkungen ducrh Impfungen Klar das die meißten von Nebenwirkungen verschont werden.Nur schlimm für den den es betrifft und darüber im Vorfeld nicht aufgeklärt wurde.


----------



## eisenarsch (7. Juni 2009)

vielleicht interessiert euch das ?


----------



## olaf flachland (7. Juni 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wir haben uns aufgrund unseres Urlaubes in Bayern vor drei Jahren gegen FSME impfen lassen und keinerlei Nebenwirkungen bemerkt. Und: jede Einnahme von Medis bzw. Impfung *KANN* Nebenwirkungen haben. Musste gerade zwei Wochen Antibiotika nehmen, da wird einem ja schlecht, wenn man den Beipackzettel (länger als der Wahlzettel zur Europawahl) liest. Alles KANN, nix MUSS.
> 
> Richtig: Gegen Borreliose gibt es keine Impfung. Deshalb hilft da nur 'absuchen und entfernen', und das möglichst schnell.




Tja, es gibt welche die nichts haben, andere die was haben. Wichtiger ist aus meiner Erfahrung, daß man die FSME Impfung nutzen sollte, wenn man im Süden (südlich Main?) lebt. Bei uns im Bergischen habe ich bisher keine Meldungen zu Infizierten (zumindest von den hier gebissenen).
Nebenher: Zwei Arbeitskollegen und meine Wenigkeit hatten 6 Monate mit einer FSME Impfung zu kämpfen. Bin immer ohne Grund umgekippt (Schwindelig), was beim Radfahren aber auch beim Autofahren (wenn ich den Kopf zu schnell drehte) nicht ganz so toll war.
Ich kann niemanden die FSME empfehlen sondern nur vorbeugende Behandlund (Rasur der Beine und nix bleibt hängen (ist sogar wissenschaftlich erwiesen) und dazu noch Spray. Dann Abends alles kontrollieren und gut ist.

Gruß


----------



## _coco_ (7. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mich gegen Zecken nun Impfen lassen.
Hilft zwar nicht gegen Borreliose, aber immerhin gegen FSME 
Ciao Zecke


----------



## John Rico (7. Juni 2009)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> Bei kreisrunde Rötungen muß man halt zu Doc.
> Über die Nebenwirkungen von Mittelchen die Zecken und Co fern halten sollen,wer kennt denn die?



Ach, und die Pillen, die du schlucken musst, wenn da eine kreisrunde Rötung ist, haben keine Nebenwirkungen?
Auch wenn Autan & Co vielleicht nicht das gesündeste ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein lokal und äußerlich angewendetes Mittel schädlicher ist als ein systemisch wirkendes Antibiotikum.


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (7. Juni 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ach, und die Pillen, die du schlucken musst, wenn da eine kreisrunde Rötung ist, haben keine Nebenwirkungen?
> Auch wenn Autan & Co vielleicht nicht das gesündeste ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein lokal und äußerlich angewendetes Mittel schädlicher ist als ein systemisch wirkendes Antibiotikum.


Absolut. 21 Tage täglich Brechreiz durch das heftige Antibiotikum plus Sportverbot, da schmiere ich mich jetzt auch lieber ein. Und trage im Wald auch im Sommer nach Möglichkeit zumindest eine lange Hose.


----------



## Dirtflyer (7. Juni 2009)

bin grad fertig mit der letzten Impfung gegen fsme....keine nebenwirkungen, nichts,
bin zufrieden.hab bestimmt 10 -15 von den viechern im jahr un war noch nie was....wwar schon 2mal wgen na rötung beim arzt war abba nix..............finde mit pillen zu reagieren zu is zu übertrieben.....wens hilft kann man sich ja mit was einreiben.

hatte noch nie probleme auch ohne des ganze zeug^^


----------



## eifelhexe (8. Juni 2009)

Und all diejenigen die sich gegen FSME impfen lassen,vergeßt aber nicht die Impfung nach 3 Jahren aufzufrischen.
Im übrigen habe ich auch schon ne "Borreliosekur" hinter mich gebracht.Zumal die Krankheit auf die Knochen geht,wenn man sie nicht entdeckt.Ist mir aber lieber,Medizin dagegen zu schlucken, als ne Impfung zu kassieren und nicht zu wissen ob man nicht anschließend im Rollstuhl landet.
Hauptsache die Pharmaindustrie kommt auf ihre Kosten.


----------



## Stemmel (8. Juni 2009)

... und dann noch einmal nach 5 Jahren...


----------



## Trailhunterer (8. Juni 2009)

übrigends, zecken gehen nicht kaputt beim waschen, solange man diese nicht kocht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hann0r (2. Juli 2009)

Hab heute die Diagnose bekommen dass ich auch Borreliose hab.

Vor einigen Wochen hab ich mich beim Bergauffahren die Böschung runter gekugelt und die Beine ziemlich verschrammt. Als das einigermaßen geheilt war über der dicksten Narbe in der Kniekehle 'ne Zecke rausgezogen (die da aber erst bei der Tour kurz vorher gelandet sein kann; war noch nicht vollgesogen)

Ein paar wochen später, als sich dann ein roter Fleck gebildet hat der größer wurde und weh getan hat, zum Artz gegangen... der meinte dann das könne sowohl Erysipel (Wundrose) von den Sturzverletzungen als auch 'ne Borreliose von der Zecke sein. Also Blut abgenommen und Antibiotikum verschrieben da die Behandlung beider Sachen wohl gleich läuft - eben hochdosierte Antibiotikumgabe.

Und heut nun kam das Ergebnis der Blutuntersuchung dass ich wohl tatsächlich sowohl mit Borrelien als auch mit diesem Erysipel-kram infiziert bin. Schon 'ne super Sache das... *hüstel* Da es aber recht früh erkannt wurde stehen die Chancen gut dass es ausheilt... 

In Zukunft werd ich mich wohl auch in Autan eingenebelt in die Wälder begeben, hab keine Lust auf die noch in Behandlung befindliche Borreliose gleich noch 'ne neue Infektion draufzukriegen oder ähnliches... gegen FSME bin ich glücklicherweise - ohne jegliche Nebenwirkungen - geimpft.

So viel zum Thema... nehmts nicht auf die leichte Schulter, Leute!


----------



## Geestraider (2. Juli 2009)

also seit ich mir die beine rasiere hatte ich keine zecke mehr, vorher regelmässig, scheint also ein ganz probates mittel zu sein


----------

